

More Americans Than You Might Think Believe In Conspiracy Theories - dannyaway
http://www.npr.org/2014/06/04/318733298/more-americans-than-you-might-think-believe-in-conspiracy-theories

======
eip
"With this [CIA] memo and the CIA's influence in the media," author Peter
Janney wrote in a guest column on our site last fall, "the concept of
'conspiracy theorist' was engendered and infused into our political lexicon
and became what it is today: a term to smear, denounce, ridicule, and defame
anyone who dares to speak about any crime committed by the state, military or
intelligence services."

Janney, whose late father Wistar Janney had been a high-ranking CIA executive,
continued: "People who want to pretend that conspiracies don't exist -- when
in fact they are among the most common modus operandi of significant
historical change throughout the world and in our country -- become furious
when their naive illusion is challenged."

~~~
krapp
There's a difference between believing conspiracies exist (which they
obviously do) and taking for granted that any random conspiracy theory is
probably true.

For instance - no amount of Snowden revelations will make it more likely that
FEMA death camps are waiting for us under Denver International Airport, or
that HAARP is being used to control the weather, or that NASA is covering up
their occult demonolatry regarding the ancient Egyptian hyperdimensional
network between Earth and Mars -- all of which are a;sp conspiracy theories
which people believe.

I'm reminded of a quote by Alan Moore:

    
    
        “The main thing that I learned about conspiracy theory, is 
        that conspiracy theorists believe in a conspiracy because 
        that is more comforting. The truth of the world is that it 
        is actually chaotic. The truth is that it is not 
        The Iluminati, or The Jewish Banking Conspiracy, or the 
        Gray Alien Theory.
    
        The truth is far more frightening - Nobody is in control. 
        The world is rudderless.”

------
dannyaway
"A conspiracy theory is where you believe in a theory where no matter how much
disconfirming evidence comes in, you somehow convert that disconfirming
evidence into part of the conspiracy."

